# Mounting Garmin speed/cadence sensor on R3



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm having trouble mounting the Garmin speed/cadence sensor on my 2011 R3 due to the shape of the chainstays. Using only the enclosed zip ties the sensor will easily slide down the stay toward the dropouts.

I recently used tufo tape to stick the sensor to the stay and then zip tied it. That lasted for about three weeks until it came loose.

Anybody have a better idea?


----------



## redshift (Jun 13, 2011)

kophinos said:


> I'm having trouble mounting the Garmin speed/cadence sensor on my 2011 R3 due to the shape of the seatstays. Using only the enclosed zip ties the sensor will easily slide down the stay toward the dropouts.
> 
> I recently used tufo tape to stick the sensor to the stay and then zip tied it. That lasted for about three weeks until it came loose.
> 
> Anybody have a better idea?


Any particular reason you're trying to mount it on the seat stays versus one of the chain stays?


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

oops, typo! although the seat stay may be easier because it has a round shape...



redshift said:


> Any particular reason you're trying to mount it on the seat stays versus one of the chain stays?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

mine's on the chain stays, you have to fiddle with the position, but it eventually works, and it works well. The magnet is just glued with the sticky tape to my crank, no zip tie, and the sensor itself is zip tied to the chain stays, no muss, no fuss.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

IcemanYVR said:


> mine's on the chain stays, you have to fiddle with the position, but it eventually works, and it works well. The magnet is just glued with the sticky tape to my crank, no zip tie, and the sensor itself is zip tied to the chain stays, no muss, no fuss.


Any pictures by chance? I am picking up my r3 on thursday and am also curious how to mount a garmin properly.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

tdietz87 said:


> Any pictures by chance? I am picking up my r3 on thursday and am also curious how to mount a garmin properly.


Here's a shot that shows the cadence magnet (which I forgot I zipped on the crank) the sensor on the chain stays (again with zip ties) and the magnet on the spokes... (note the very little clearance between the sensor and the speed sensor magnet, around 1mm)

* please note my bike is _nowhere_ near as dirty as this picture makes it out to be, must be the flash *


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

IcemanYVR said:


> Here's a shot that shows the cadence magnet (which I forgot I zipped on the crank) the sensor on the chain stays (again with zip ties) and the magnet on the spokes... (note the very little clearance between the sensor and the speed sensor magnet, around 1mm)
> 
> * please note my bike is _nowhere_ near as dirty as this picture makes it out to be, must be the flash *


Thanks for the picture. Now at least I know what mine should look like. Wow that is very close indeed. Surprising through all the movement it doesn't move just a bit and get knocked around. 

Thanks again! :thumbsup: +REP given


----------



## AC0 (Aug 19, 2010)

If you use a rare earth magnet on the back of the pedal spindle for cadence, you can move the sensor back towards the dropouts and get a bit more clearance between the chainstays and spokes.

AC


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

why don't you just pivot the speed sensor arm upwards? - its designed to do that and will give you more clearance with the spoke magnet.

Doesn't show very well but you can see in my pic


2010 Cervelo S1 by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Its not "Aero" with the speed sensor up........


----------



## Ruri (Oct 19, 2011)

AC0 said:


> If you use a rare earth magnet on the back of the pedal spindle for cadence, you can move the sensor back towards the dropouts and get a bit more clearance between the chainstays and spokes.
> 
> AC


Where do you get rear earth magnets from?


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

and I always thought that the sensor "arm" is for the cadence and on the crank side


----------



## AC0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ruri said:


> Where do you get rear earth magnets from?


Lee Valley Tools

AC


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

AC0 said:


> If you use a rare earth magnet on the back of the pedal spindle for cadence, you can move the sensor back towards the dropouts and get a bit more clearance between the chainstays and spokes.
> 
> AC


Great idea, I may try this. Mine currently works fine but I had rather have the sensor arm pointing down and inside the chainstay and out of the way.
Wonder if one of these magnets would magnetize to the pedal spindle on the inside of the crank arm. Pedal spindle is probably 4mm from going all the way through the crank arm.


----------



## AC0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeti guy said:


> Wonder if one of these magnets would magnetize to the pedal spindle on the inside of the crank arm.


Yes, if the pedals have a steel spindle.

AC


----------

